# spreader recommendations



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking to upgrade form my cheap Scott's spreader. Any recommendation from members? Possibly looking for a commercial grade model. 50lbs capacity or more? 10K sq ft lawn

Matt


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I've been very happy with the Earthway 2170. :thumbup:


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Another vote for the 2170. I replaced the flow gate with Earthway's pro version too which allows me to control flow to either side without having to adjust material flow. That is posted on ATY if you want to search for it.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Another vote for the 2170 here. I've had mine for just over a month and I couldn't be happier with it!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Spyker or lesco

This is my Spyker 50lb I bought on CL for 25$.

I'd get the 80 if I was buying new. I have 20k ft


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I have an 80lb Lesco. Probably overkill for a single lawn, but they are very nice. SiteOne in Tulsa has them.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Another vote for Spyker. Pricey, but top quality. I have the 120lb model. Handles a larger yard well. It has a single opening which works better at spreading really small amounts of fertilizer, but also handles organics and higher flow items well. Also like that it has metal gears and grease points for servicing.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I also have an Earthway 2170. I bought it at the beginning of last season and don't have any complaints about it. It's handled it's fair share of fertilizer and very small Bermuda seed with no problem.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

I inherited an Agri-Fab spreader about 12 years ago from my in-laws. It wasn't new at the time and still works great. Not sure of the exact size but it'll easily hold two 40lb bags at one time, has pneumatic tires and a rain/wind cover.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Another vote for Spyker. Pricey, but top quality. I have the 120lb model. Handles a larger yard well. It has a single opening which works better at spreading really small amounts of fertilizer, but also handles organics and higher flow items well. Also like that it has metal gears and grease points for servicing.


+1 I believe I have the same model as Pete and love mine and it's a tank!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I just got my 2170 in yesterday, assembled it a bit ago, and was rather bummed to see that there's no side deflector control. I was under the impression that there was one on this model, but unfortunately there isn't. The Earthway deflector & rain cover is sold as a kit, and best price I've seen was ~ $58. I also found Spammage's post on ATY that has the conversion for the Pro shutoff, and total for that from ereplacementparts.com shipped is $44.96.

To those owners of the 2170, do you have a deflector? If not, how do you maintain your "domination" line with the neighbors, and also avoid throwing fert/seed where it shouldn't be?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> I just got my 2170 in yesterday, assembled it a bit ago, and was rather bummed to see that there's no side deflector control. I was under the impression that there was one on this model, but unfortunately there isn't. The Earthway deflector & rain cover is sold as a kit, and best price I've seen was ~ $58. I also found Spammage's post on ATY that has the conversion for the Pro shutoff, and total for that from ereplacementparts.com shipped is $44.96.
> 
> To those owners of the 2170, do you have a deflector? If not, how do you maintain your "domination" line with the neighbors, and also avoid throwing fert/seed where it shouldn't be?


I have the 2170 as well. No side deflector. I've practiced with it enough to learn approximately where to walk the edges of the property to get it close. But, I also kept my Scotts Edge Guard Mini just in case.


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

I don't have the deflector either. I just offset my path by the amount of throw.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

As an update, I still like the pro shutoff. It isn't perfect, but cuts material thrown in unwanted areas to approx 10% as compared to normal, while allowing me to get more even fertilization near the edges. Ideally I would like to add the deflector also to prevent the 10%.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Pete1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Another vote for Spyker. Pricey, but top quality. I have the 120lb model. Handles a larger yard well. It has a single opening which works better at spreading really small amounts of fertilizer, but also handles organics and higher flow items well. Also like that it has metal gears and grease points for servicing.
> ...


I was just reading through this again and I have the 120 lbs Spyker Spreader. Still loving it after all these years and have never had an issue with it. I also like that I can set the Spreader from 0-100!


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

My Edge Guard is ready to retire and I want something with pneumatic wheels. I do not care for the 5 gallon bucket look, as it seems like material would be left behind after it dispenses all that is available and I'd definitely want a deflector. I found other Earthway spreaders that are more traditional in design with a guard (2050). Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## tnbison (Jun 2, 2017)

I have the Earthway 2170 and overall it's pretty good. I am a bit disappointed in the paint though. I have quite a bit of rust on mine(stored in shed, but used in rain and shine)


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have an Earthway 2150 and really like it. But i have a smaller yard. You'd have to refill it more often than a 2170.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone use the Spyker SPR80 spreader? I've been looking at the Spryker SPR80 both in stainless and powder coated but can't find a price.

Also, the Chapin 8401C got my attention as well as some of the Earthway options.

Does anyone own an Anderson's Model 2000 SR spreader? Seeing the price, it seems they are VERY proud of that item. $730 for the stainless. I just don't understand what you get for that amount of money.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm going to throw in one more vote for the Lesco 80lb. I liked the ones we used on the golf course, and I now I own one too. It's also the model I see the most strapped, or perhaps just thrown, in the back of the lawn service trucks.

Supposedly the Anderson 2000SR is the end-all-be-all of spreaders. At nearly $800 it darn well better be! It does look like it comes with ALL the toys as far as deflectors and adjustables. But I'm pretty sure you could buy all the options for a Lesco and you'd have something comparable, for a couple hundred less, and the extra 25lbs of capacity. Plus the Lesco and the GC SpreaderMate sprayer are made for each other. :lol:

The only thing that stopped me from buying the Spyker, was the rear stands. I don't care for the peg style vs the loop, especially on soft turf with a loaded Spreader-Mate. It's just too much of an obvious design compromise for manufacturing cost.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@MasterMech The newer spykers seem to have switched back to the loop style, depending on the model selected. I concur on not being a fan of the peg styles.

The Anderson is more than I want to spend. I like the Lesco but I spyker seemed pretty solid as well. With that being said, I don't own any of them. I've got some POS Scott's entry level one that's getting on my nerves.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Would ya look at that..... Looks like Spyker has rolled out a new line in the last few weeks. With loop stands even. Makes sense, as you can't normally use a hitch carrier with the peg stands.

Now all we need is a GC SpreaderMate Fit Test with a photo.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I saw this listing at 9pm tonight. I knew the brand of the spreader by the color combination. I messaged the guy and it was still available. I ask him if I can pick it up tonight? So, I drive 90 minutes one way to Grand Lake. It is a MINT Andersons AP2000 used only one time by the original owner. He formerly worked for Winfield Solutions/United and bought it at cost.

Earlier in the day...I almost bought a new Shindaiwa RS76 that was on sale for $250. However, the optional shield for the RS76 was going to cost an additional $80 that kept me from pulling the trigger. Glad I waited a few hours!!!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I saw this listing at 9pm tonight. I knew the brand of the spreader by the color combination. I messaged the guy and it was still available. I ask him if I can pick it up tonight? So, I drive 90 minutes one way to Grand Lake. It is a MINT Andersons AP2000 used only one time by the original owner. He formerly worked for Winfield Solutions/United and bought it at cost.
> 
> Earlier in the day...I almost bought a new Shindaiwa RS76 that was on sale for $250. However, the optional shield for the RS76 was going to cost an additional $80 that kept me from pulling the trigger. Glad I waited a few hours!!!


Nice find!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> I saw this listing at 9pm tonight. I knew the brand of the spreader by the color combination. I messaged the guy and it was still available. I ask him if I can pick it up tonight? So, I drive 90 minutes one way to Grand Lake. It is a MINT Andersons AP2000 used only one time by the original owner. He formerly worked for Winfield Solutions/United and bought it at cost...


Incredible find. :thumbup:


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Why is no one recommending ride ons?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For ride on, I like permagreen. Here is one for 5k, https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/permagreen-ride-on-spreader/6627041195.html


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Nice find!





Ware said:


> Incredible find. :thumbup:


Thanks...I have been looking for a decent spreader for a while. If it wasn't for @Green mentioning the Anderson's brand back in March on another thread. I would have missed it!!!! Thank you, Green!!!


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> For ride on, I like permagreen. Here is one for 5k, https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/permagreen-ride-on-spreader/6627041195.html


This one is very tempting

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/grd/d/ride-on-spreader-sprayer/6614404587.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It is a unitasker. A tractor with a pull behind might be more useful. If you want it and have the space for it, then go for it.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

g-man said:


> It is a unitasker. A tractor with a pull behind might be more useful. If you want it and have the space for it, then go for it.


It is a spreader and a sprayer, I bet you could do both at the same time


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice find!
> ...


Unbelievable! These are the ones that used to be called Scotts. Then The Andersons took over the Scotts pro fertilizer line, I believe.


----------



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

I have the Lesco 50lb and wish I had bought the 80lb.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Lawn_newbie said:


> I have the Lesco 50lb and wish I had bought the 80lb.


I did the same thing - the buy twice cry twice approach. :thumbup:


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Spyker 120# for me - My lawn does not need anything nearly that big, but I like being able to load it full of sand or other material for top dressing, and the large hopper accommodates my sprayer tank.

I bought the "Top-Dressing Kit" add-on which basically keeps sand from penetrating into the rotating parts. Haven't tested it out with topdressing yet.

The quality I have experienced from Spyker, I would not hesitate to buy any of their products, whether you want the 50# up to the 120# models.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Gibby said:


> Why is no one recommending ride ons?


 :lol:

A man has $10,000. He spends $5,000 on a ride-on spreader and $5,000 on a divorce lawyer.


----------



## Medic0224 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just bought an Earthway 2600a spreader on the recommendation from the LCN. I only have a 5500 sq. ft. lawn and love it so far. Side spread control on this thing works great. Search acme tools. They had the best price and free online shipping. It does look like a red 5 gallon bucket and holds 40# of product which is perfect for my size yard. Pneumatic wheels are a definite upgrade from the Scott's plastic one, totally reduces the bouncing in the uneven area of the yard.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Z O M B I E thread

It has been resurrected after a search!

So I'm tired of getting angry at my tractor supply commercial spreader and whatnot.

I really just need to suck it up and get a Lesco spreader and a spreader mate. Unless I can find a fantastic deal on the combo used, I'll have to purchase them separately, spreader first.

Since I am putting out product professionally and not just for home use, I need something that can handle abuse, and that will be relatively easy to get the settings for various products from the landscaping supply. And yes it would be great to be able to calibrate the spreader for each product I use, but that's probably not feasible.

-Does the spreader mate go in the 50, 80, or either?

-What's the difference between the spreader mate A and B besides a few hundred bucks?

-If anybody is willing to help me locate decent used ones of either of this within driving or shipping distance of Charleston, SC, great!

Thanks in advance


----------



## cwrx82 (Sep 16, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> I really just need to suck it up and get a Lesco spreader and a spreader mate.
> You could probably get it for less. This is on OfferUp.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cool. He even ships. I'm gonna put in an offer I think, thanks!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Z O M B I E thread
> 
> It has been resurrected after a search!
> 
> ...


The Lesco's are up for commercial usage, that's all you really see on the back of the lawn care trucks around here. Spyker and Anderson's would be my other considerations but the Lesco 80lb is a perfect match for the SpreaderMate. I don't think it fits in the 50lb hopper and the Lesco 80lb is a stainless steel frame vs. the painted/powdered steel frame of the 50lb.

A SpreaderMate A has a single "boomless" spray nozzle and the B version has the folding boom with 4 nozzles.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> SCGrassMan said:
> 
> 
> > Z O M B I E thread
> ...


Got it. I think the 80 is the clear choice just for the stainless steel.

And looks like the spreadermate B is what I would need.


----------

